#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-21
<Shoogy> is anyone on here that is able to answer some questions for me
<Shoogy> Anyone here?
<EyElEss> high all
<Shoogy> Anyone on here
<Shoogy> Is there anyone in the Austin Texas LoCo team that can get me a 10.10 disc
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-23
<stlsaint> TEXANS?!!!?!?!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-24
<luke-jr> so what are y'all doing now that Texas has ruled Linux illegal?
<mrand> luke-jr: hadn't heard that one.
<luke-jr> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20056192-36.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
<mrand> luke-jr: Linux wasn't ruled illegal.  It was that some commerial users were infringing on a patent.
<luke-jr> when did patents care whether it's commercial use or not?
<mrand> And when did a patent ruling result in something being illegal?
<luke-jr> unless you're planning to pay royalties…
<mrand> But to answer your question, I believe that in general, patents pretty much only apply to commercial ventures.  Of course, if someone is making something and giving it away for free to many, that becomes a gray area.
<Ahmuck> google is going to stomp software patents
<Ahmuck> bye bye says i
<mrand> While that would be very nice, this kind of thing can be very nuanced, and possibly take years or decades.
<Ahmuck> hi mrand
<Ahmuck> luke-jr: r u in tx now?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-04-17
<locodir-user> how can i rename this file /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-04-18
<leachim6> heyo
<thebwt> heyo leachim6
<leachim6> sup thebwt, how's life?
<leachim6> fancy meeting you hear :P
<leachim6> *here
<thebwt> ;) doing well
<thebwt> Writing articles on debian packages, how they work and stuff.
<leachim6> very useful stuff, I thank you for your service :P
<thebwt> somones gotta do it
<leachim6> what packages are you working on now?
<thebwt> https://github.com/rackerlabs/kthresher
<thebwt> automatic kernel cleaning
<leachim6> I didn't know encore was open source
<leachim6> that's cool
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-04-20
<tiwake> hi
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-04-23
<tiwake> http://nightmarenights.net/
